# Thank you Luminar



## axtstern (Nov 16, 2017)

So today 2 years of being crumpy about Adobes rental system and 2 years of bitching about the slowness of Lightroom are over. The answer is Luminar. Bought it pre sales style downloaded it yesterday and played with it today. Than I went back to Lightroom and marveled how lightning fast suddenly everything seemed.

If you are a photog who can spend the better part of his midlife crisis in front of the computer than this is your software. I own the Windows version. This Programm is so slow as you can imagine.

The slogan that Lumiar is taking on Lightroom... well, well... No not with this version. If you ever complain about Lr being slow, humble yourself by trying Luminar, than come back to your lean fast LR speedthingy and rejoice.


----------



## LesC (Nov 17, 2017)

I did exactly the same, had a bit of a play but not that impressed so far. Rather a bit basic (although I understand there's more to come for the windows version) but very slow to open a modest RAW file (EOS 6D).

Also the view sizes available are rather odd - Fit to Screen/25/50/100/150/200 etc If you open a full size file as 'Fit to Screen' it opens at about 74% (or 88% with filters bottom margin closed), but this appears to mean 74% of the available space of the Luminar window. Same with 100% - this displays the photo with the left & right edges of the photo reaching the sides of the available space & you can scroll up and down to see the missing parts at the top/bottom of the image.

A bit hard to explain but the % appears to refer to the % of the Luminar screen used rather than the actual % of the photo size.

So whereas in Photoshop on my 24" screen I'd look at photos at 25% to approximately fill screen and give good sharpness (PS is always better at 25/50/100) on Luminar it's about 88% and in PS to check sharpness you'd zoom to 100%, with Luminar who knows - around 200%?


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 17, 2017)

From my vantage point, my midlife crisis is fizzling. I understand your complaints, but the thought of learning a complicated new software package does not appeal to me at all. I don't enjoy being in front of a computer screen. I'd rather be behind my camera.

Let us know how you like it as you get deeper into it.

Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------

